# Hows do's it



## AgentSmith (Feb 6, 2006)

Hey there.  I've been lurking around for the last few days so i figured i'd introduce myself.  

My name is John, I'm from San Diego and I'm looking to re-enter the martial arts.  I trained in Goju Ryu for 10 years (age 3 to age 13) and achieved Shonenbu Shodan.  After that I took a 5 year hiatus to deal with things that were happening in my life.  Recently, I decided I wanted to start again and try something new.  I'm considering trying out Bujinkan Budo Taijutsu seeing as there is a liscenced school right near me.  I'm a musician and college student by trade.  I'll probably be here a lot---and I love cramming my head with new info.

That's pretty much it.


----------



## Jonathan Randall (Feb 6, 2006)

*Welcome to Martial Talk!*


----------



## arnisador (Feb 6, 2006)

Welcome!


----------



## bignick (Feb 6, 2006)

Welcome...or perhaps, welcome back!  Glad you decided to take the arts back up and look forward to what you have to say.


----------



## shesulsa (Feb 6, 2006)

Welcome!


----------



## jdinca (Feb 7, 2006)

Welcome!


----------



## Cujo (Feb 7, 2006)

Welcome to MT! A great bunch of people and lots of information. Good luck with your training.

Pax
Cujo


----------



## cali_tkdbruin (Feb 7, 2006)

Welcome aboard... :asian:


----------



## Jesse (Feb 7, 2006)

There is alot of knowledge on this site.  Welcome


----------



## Jade Tigress (Feb 7, 2006)

Welcome to Martial Talk. Happy Posting!  :asian:


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (Feb 7, 2006)

Welcome, John.  There's certainly a wealth of information to be had here.


----------



## TheBattousai (Feb 7, 2006)

Hello and welcome to MT.


----------



## Drac (Feb 7, 2006)

Greetings..


----------



## masherdong (Feb 7, 2006)

Welcome to the boards!


----------



## terryl965 (Feb 7, 2006)

Wecome and happy posting 
Terry


----------



## KenpoTess (Feb 7, 2006)

Great to have you aboard 
Enjoy~!

~Tess


----------



## bluemtn (Feb 7, 2006)

Welcome to MT, and good luck in getting back into martial arts.


----------



## Gemini (Feb 7, 2006)

Welcome to MT, John. Glad to have you with on on your way back in!


----------



## AgentSmith (Feb 7, 2006)

Thanks for the nice welcoming!


----------



## Mike712 (Feb 7, 2006)

Hello and welcome to MT.


----------



## Lisa (Feb 7, 2006)

Hello and Welcome!


----------



## Jagermeister (Feb 8, 2006)

What up? and welcome to our home.


----------



## still learning (Feb 10, 2006)

Hello, Welcome and the training never ends......Aloha


----------



## Xue Sheng (Feb 10, 2006)

Welcome


----------

